# Both the tool (and its price) are extraordinary.



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

There is no question about it - Festool makes a great dust extractor. I have one and I am incredible impressed with how well it works.

If you have another arm to spend, I will recommend a Festool sander. The best are the Rotex RO 125 and RO 150.
They have a design that runs air in a center hole and out the outer holes of the sand paper. This helps prevent the sand paper from clogging and causes the sandpaper to stay cooler. The sand paper lasts a lot longer this way. They are also dual mode which, IMO, is a great feature. For me, the 125 (5") is big enough and I don't see the need to pay the extra for the 150 (6").

Festool makes some great tools. Some are just very good tools. Others are truly revolutionary. I put the dust extractors, rotex sanders and plunge saw in the revolutionary category.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i see that they solved every problem i have with my ct22, the previous model. like nowhere to put the cable and hose! wish mine had that


----------



## ifch317 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I love my CT22 - got it when I installed 3/4 inch T&G throughout the house. Worked beautifully with all the sanding.

@GReedo, I purchased the accessory hose storage for the top of the CT22 and have been happy with that.


----------



## Ellen (Mar 25, 2006)

Just recently, we purchased the vac and sander from Festool and could not be happier! I wish all tools were built this way! Those Germans!!! We are working on a big table made of Makore and the dust is a killer. We purchased the plunge cut saw, hooked it up to the rails and the vac and smelled NOTHING! And it cut like butter. I could not be happier with the system. I keep saying you can spend money once or 2 to 3 times, so while it costs more, in the original purchase, it costs the same. The entire system is unbelievable. Look for great deals on our Bosche jig saw and Makita random orbital sander on ebay. Probably even more items, as we collect Festool.

I thought it was extravagant to buy the systainer from Festool, but their organizers are the best. I purchased an organizer one from hardware store and every time I pull out the the drawers, they pull all the way out and dump the contents. The systainer has stops, won't spill, sits on top of the same container as their other tools and locks on. It comes with dividers as well as plenty of labels and label covers. Rock solid!!

Can you tell I am sold?


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm also a proud owner of a CT26 Dust Extractor and have purchased both size hoses to connect to other machines such as a spindle sander. There is still some noise from the whistling of the air vents in the sander's body but it's much more tolerable than the previously used wet/dry vac. More info at http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1593


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Well… it's been a couple weeks and I don't regret it  ... except now I'm hungry for a Festool sander!


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

One more thing. On a whim, I pulled the larger hose off my Rigid vac and installed an ID converter (it's like an inner diameter union for connecting two standard size shop vac pipes. With that attachment, the hose fits perfectly in the Festool…. so now I can just use all my Rigid attachments.

One other thing… the suction is incredible when it comes to dust and chips… but the festool vac will not pick up a single screw or nail on the floor. Weird. The rigid did it no problem…


----------



## StraightCut (Jan 23, 2012)

Thiel, can you post a picture of this or put up a link for this ID converter, I'd like to see what it looks like, might be worthwhile for an alternative hose/attachments.


----------

